# The Docter will see you now



## mike402 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, what's up Mike here. New to this forum & thought I would jump into the SIG section & say hi. I'm on my third Sig pistol now. 2 P220s (1 of which was stolen and returned to me 7 years later by the police - true story)

Thought I would share a pic of my latest pride & joy. Always wanted a competition X5 in .40 and on top of that, a red dot sight. Well I ponied up the cash for the pistol, but the way it is set up with the milled area for the rear sight makes it a little tricky for mounting a sight. Also not fond of the frame based mounts, so commissioned a smith to build me a custom mount, which uses the existing mounting holes already drilled into the slide. That way no permanent modification to the gun was done. Just got it back & so thrilled with the results!! After about 500 rounds, no movement or shifting of the sight or base. Much easier shooting small groups (for me anyways) with the red dot.

Whaddya guys think?


----------



## lourx (Jun 19, 2013)

Very nice!! Congrats and good luck with your X5. I love SIGs too.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

THAT is a sweet setup!


----------

